# Negative Karma



## Damon

Whats with all the negative Karma? Its odd to see some of the most repsected members on the board and even some of the most respected members in various breeding communities with negative Karma. You might as well remove it as its way out of hand.


----------



## malawi4me2

Some people just don't appreciate good advice from knowledgable people if it's not what they _want _to hear... :roll: I agree that it should be removed.


----------



## DavidDoyle

Who cares? Its meaningless.


----------



## Damon

As usual, you're right Mr. Doyle.


----------



## (RC)

I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy

People are jealous of others. Those who have respect, and those who are listened to by newbies do not worry about Karma. I haven't looked at my Karma, and so I don't let it bother me.


----------



## hail_sniper

> I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.
> 
> 
> RC


i might.... just knowing some one is out there to get me....... :| 


lol, yeah pretty much karma is an honor system which really isnt abided what if someone just doesnt like you and just clicks the - button when ever he get that chance :roll: 

im still not sure about the flakes thing will some one actually clarify it to me? so its the amount of stuff in your posts that determines this or something else? like amount of topics looked over? i just think this is silly as well [schild=4 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=FF0000 shieldshadow=1]Sigh[/schild]


----------



## shev

> Who cares? Its meaningless.


exactly, no one will take it too seriously. then again i dont have any negatives.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Oooooh no. But you know, its been known that once someone says that, someone almost always gives that person a negative karma (it has happened to me).  LMAO


----------



## shev

lol! i hate u afg. and to think i gave you a positive once! j/k i don't really care.


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d

Yea, it's meaningless and the fact that anybody can give or take it is unfair. Should be removed.


----------



## thatsfishy

To me, the Karma thing isn't bad in itself, it may just be the way it is 

a) named

and 

b) tallied.

We have a similar gimmik enabled in our chapter's forum, there by default it is called "Reputation" and any positive or negative votes are reflected in percentages. However, I can only increase/decrease the reputation of another member ONCE. 

Example: I give a "+" vote to Simpte because I believe he always gives solid advice. Now, if he suddenly goes on a binge-drinking spree and starts giving nothing bogus info, I can change my mind and void my vote with a "-". (Once he signs up with AA and is back to his old self, I can vote "+" again.  ) I cannot however, give him multiple positve/negative votes. To me that makes the system a bit more 'fair" and accrdingly to a members overall reputation.

Maybe Mark can tweak this one here to fit along those lines? ... Just food for thought though.


----------



## shev

good example thatsfishy. and a good idea.


----------



## shev

hey, i just noticed i had -3 karma now.... afg is phychic, why did I have to jynx it?


----------



## aquariumfishguy

I didn't give any negatives... just said what usually happens. Sorry.


----------



## Damon

ROFLMAO!!!!! Sorry TF but that is funny!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Hmm... I don't care much on this , right! It's meaningless. There must be someone who's authorized to confirm its accuracy.


----------



## jonah

Maybe it's a complex pschological experiment to see how much concern we show over something that doesn't matter at all? :console:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Hmmm.. someone has just added for me 1 positive point  What does it mean? :-D


----------



## (RC)

OOOOOOOOOOOO NO I have one bad Karma. I'm not leaving the house ever again......


RC


----------



## hail_sniper

you think you got it bad, i consider bad karma zits, you may have one and cant goto prom now, but i have 20! :mrgreen: :king:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Don't care much!
As one hates another, he'll be more willing to add a - then another one likes another and add a +. Got me?


----------



## malawi4me2

hail_sniper @ Wed Jan 26 said:


> you think you got it bad, i consider bad karma zits, you may have one and cant goto prom now, but i have 20!  :mrgreen:   :king:


 :lol: ROFLMAO!


----------



## hail_sniper

wow, spending flakes is confusing, i just lost 150 to a glitch when i purchased name color :roll:


----------



## Lexus

i think the karma thing is dumb


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

We;; actually, I'm about to spend 4 some effects.too!


----------



## Stew

On other forums I use, some use Karma and some use Rep points (similar to the fishflakes). I've never been keen on the Karma - it just doesn't seem to work right.

I would vote to get rid of it. It would save a little bit of space!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jonah

maxpayne_lhp @ Tue Jan 25 said:


> Hmmm.. someone has just added for me 1 positive point  What does it mean? :-D


That's was just me manipulating the system. Good karma for everyone! :king:


----------



## Lexus

Got my first negative Karma!!! Boo Hoo  Too bad people dont have to fill out a form explaining why they gave the negative, it would be nice to know! OH WELL!!!


----------



## jonah

Here's a positive for you. Feel better? :fun:


----------



## hogan

i think its fun to give out negative karma, expecially when u guys all whine about it


----------



## aquariumfishguy

I have enough bad karma in real life; I wouldn't risk double negatives just because of Internet karma gone bad. That said, I do not take negative karma lightly - but laughed at your comment Hogan!

I do give out good karma, however - even to people I might not ordinarily like.


----------



## hogan

i take negative karma more as a stupid comment, horrible jokes,or whining. Anything else well then if im not lazy i may give ya an + point


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Yeah, well I would do the same. But - it's just my luck that I would be cursed or something. There is some weirdos out in this world. 

G'nite


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Sorry to pull this up here, but think how if some register for several IDs more and add himself marks or together, his IDs will as someone he hates? Oooch.. the boy'll be so dead! I don't really like this 
BTW: hong long does it take between time you give marks to someone?


----------



## BlueAmbist

Just give negatives to that David Doyle guy! he needs them! haha, if you guys really care of pay attention to it, its gotta make you wonder...specially you guys complaing about post counts....pfff...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Post counts? Another nut thing? Hmmm.. I myself made alot of posts. Most of them are help or in this chit chat section. He he!


----------



## BlueAmbist

Haha! I have been negged 3x keep them coming! this is sick pleasure.


----------

